# اقوال عن الحب(مدمج)



## المناهرى2007 (6 فبراير 2007)

*قالو عن الحب*

من اقوال الفلاسفه والشعراء عن الحب 

*تكلم هامساً عندما تتكلم عن الحب ( وليم شكسبير ) 



*الحب جحيم يُطاق . . والحياة بدون حب نعيم لا يطُاق ( كامل الشناوي ) 



*قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقة ( بيرون ) 


*الحب تجربة حية لا يعانيها إلا من يعيشها ( سيمون دى برافو ) 



*الحب سلطان ولذلك فهو فوق القانون 


*الحب كالحرب من السهل أن تشعلها . . من الصعب أن تخمدها 


*الحب هو اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها معاً أو يخسران معاً . 


*الحب جزء من وجود الرجل ، ولكنه وجود المرأة بأكمله 


( بيرون ) 



*الرجل يحب ليسعد بالحياة ، والمرأة تحيا لتسعد بالحب ( جان جاك روسو ) 



*قد يولد الحب بكلمة ولكنه لا يمكن أبداً أن يموت بكلمة 


*الحب لا يقتل العشاق . . هو فقط يجعلهم معلقين بين الحياة و الموت . 


*الذي يحب يصّدق كل شيء أو لا يصّدق أي شيء . 


*الشباب يتمنون الحب فالمال فالصحة ، و لكن سيجيء اليوم الذي يتمنون فيه الصحة فالمال فالحب ( جيرالدي ) 



*مأساة الحب تتلخص في أن الرجل يريد أن يكون أول من يدخل قلب المرأة . . و المرأة تريد أن تكون آخر من يدخل قلب الرجل ( بيرون ) 


*إن حباً يا قلبُ ليس بمنسيك جمال الحبيب : حبٌ ضعيف محمود عباس العقاد ) 



*من يحب . . يحب إلى الأبد 



*في الحب خطابات نبعث بها وأخرى نمزقها وأجمل الخطابات هي التي لا نكتبها 


*الحب أعمى (أفلاطون) 


*الحب وردة والمرأة شوكتها (شوبنهاور) 


*يضاعف الحب من رقة الرجل ، ويضعف من رقة المرأة (جارلسون) 


*الحب يضعف التهذيب في المرأة ويقويه في الرجل (ريشتر) 


*الحب مبارزة تخرج منها المرأة منها منتصرة إذا أرادت (لابرويير) 


*الحب للمرأة كالرحيق للزهرة (تشارلز ثوب) 


*الحب عند الرجل مرض خطير ، وعند المرأة فضيلة كبرى (أنيس منصور) 



*الحب أنانية اثنين (مدام دو ستال) 


*الحب المجنون يجعل الناس وحوشاً (فيون) 



*ما الحب إلا جنون (شكسبير) 


*الحب ربيع المرأة وخريف الرجل (هيلين رونالد) 


*الحب يرى الورود بلا أشواك (مثل ألماني) 


*إذا أحبتك المرأة خافت عليك ، وإذا أحببتها خافت منك (علي مراد) 



*إذا أحبت المرأة فعلت كثيراً ، وتكلمت قليلاً (علي مراد) 


*الحب أعمى والمحبون لا يرون الحماقة التي يقترفون (شكسبير) 


*إذا شكا لك شاب من قسوة امرأة ، فاعلم أن قلبه بين يديها (برنيس) 


*الحب دمعة وابتسامة (جبران) 


*يعجبها مني أن أحبها ، ويطربها أن أشقى في سبيلها (شلر) 




*ما أقوى الحب ، فهو يجعل من الوحش إنساناً ، وحيناً يجعل الإنسان وحشاً (شكسبير) 


*الحب لا يعرف أي قانون (بوريسيوس) 


*الحب وهم يصوّر لك أن امرأة ما تختلف عن الأخريات (منكن) 


*الحب هو الأكثر عذوبة والأكثر مرارة (أوروبيديس) 


*الحب امرأة ورجل وحرمان (بلزاك) 


*كلّما ازداد حبنا تضاعف خوفنا من الإساءة إلى من نحب (جورج صاند) 


*خير لنا أن نحب فنخفق ، من أن لا نحب أبداً (تشيسون) 



*الحب عند المرأة نار مقدّسة ، لا تشتعل أمام الأصنام (حسن حافظ) 


*يصعب أن نكره من أحببناه كثيراً (كورنايل) 


*نتائج الحب غير متوقعة (ستاندال) 


*إذا أحب الرجل امرأة سقاها من كأس حنانه ، وإذا أحبت المرأة رجلاً أظمأته دائماً إلى شفتيها (بيرون) 


*الحب هو تاريخ المرأة وليس إلا حادثاً عابراً في حياة الرجل (مدام دو ستايل) 


*الحب يدخل الرجل عبر العينين ، ويدخل المرأة عبر الأذنين (مثل بولوني) 


*الرجال يموتون من الحب ، والنساء يحيين به (دوبرييه) 



*الغيرة هي الطاغية في مملكة الحب (سرفانتيس) 


*المرأة لغز ، مفتاحه كلمة واحدة هي: الحب (نيتشه) 


*المرأة بلا محبة امرأة ميتة (أفلاطون) 


*ليس بالحب إلا ما نتخيله (بيف) 


*الحب زهرة ناضرة لا يفوح أريجها إلا إذا تساقطت عليها قطرات الدموع (محمد عبد المنعم) 


*الحب أقوى العواطف لأنه أكثرها تركيباً (سبنسر) 


*الحب هو الدموع ، أن تبكي يعني أنك تحب (سانت بوف) 



*وجد الحب لسعادة القليلين ، ولشقاء الكثيرين (دولنكو) 


*الحب سعادة ترتعش (جبران) 


*إن الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة سكون ، مملوءة بالشك والإعجاب (ويلز)​


----------



## Nemoo (7 فبراير 2007)

*اجمل ما قيل عن الحب*​ 



**الحب احساس يولد بلقاء اعين هامسه مبتسمه*
**الحب كالهواء لا يقدر بشر على العيش بدونه*
*( مينا وجيه )*


*تكلم هامساً عندما تتكلم عن الحب*
*( **وليم شكسبير ) *​ 


** الحب جحيم يُطاق . . والحياة بدون حب نعيم لا يطُاق*​ 
*( **كامل الشناوي )*​ 



** قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقة*
*( **بيرون )*​ 


** الحب تجربة حية لا يعانيها إلا من يعيشها*
*( **سيمون دى برافو )*​ 


** الحب سلطان ولذلك فهو فوق القانون*​ 
** الحب كالحرب من السهل أن تشعلها . . من الصعب أن تخمدها*​ 
** الحب هو اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها معاً أو يخسران معاً . *​ 
** الحب جزء من وجود الرجل ، ولكنه وجود المرأة بأكمله*
*( **بيرون )*​ 




** الرجل يحب ليسعد بالحياة ، والمرأة تحيا لتسعد بالحب*
*( **جان جاك روسو )*​ 

** قد يولد الحب بكلمة ولكنه لا يمكن أبداً أن يموت بكلمة*​ 
** الحب لا يقتل العشاق . . هو فقط يجعلهم معلقين بين الحياة و الموت . *
** الذي يحب يصّدق كل شيء أو لا يصّدق أي شيء . *​ 
** الشباب يتمنون الحب فالمال فالصحة ، و لكن سيجيء اليوم الذي يتمنون فيه الصحة فالمال فالحب*
*( **جيرالدي ) *​ 


** مأساة الحب تتلخص في أن الرجل يريد أن يكون أول من يدخل قلب المرأة . .*
*و المرأة تريد أن تكون آخر من يدخل قلب الرجل*
*( **بيرون ) *​ 


** إن حباً يا قلبُ ليس بمنسيك جمال الحبيب : حبٌ ضعيف*​ 
** من يحب . . يحب إلى الأبد*​ 
** في الحب خطابات نبعث بها وأخرى نمزقها وأجمل الخطابات هي التي لا نكتبها*
*(محمود عباس العقاد )*​ 


** الحب أعمى*
[FONT=Comic Sans
 MS]*(*[/FONT]*أفلاطون)*​ 

** الحب وردة والمرأة شوكتها*
*(**شوبنهاور)*​ 

**يضاعف الحب من رقة الرجل ، ويضعف من رقة المرأة*
*(جارلسون)*​ 



** **الحب يضعف التهذيب في المرأة ويقويه في الرجل*
*(**ريشتر) *​ 


**الحب مبارزة تخرج منها المرأة منها منتصرة إذا أرادت*
*(**لابرويير)*​ 

**الحب للمرأة كالرحيق للزهرة*
*(**تشارلز ثوب)*​ 


**الحب عند الرجل مرض خطير ، وعند المرأة فضيلة كبرى*
*(**أنيس منصور)*​ 


**الحب أنانية اثنين*
*(**مدام دو ستال)*​ 


**الحب المجنون يجعل الناس وحوشاً*
*(**فيون)*​ 


**ما الحب إلا جنون*
*(**شكسبير)*​ 


**الحب ربيع المرأة وخريف الرجل*
*(**هيلين رونالد)*​ 

**الحب يرى الورود بلا أشواك*
*(**مثل ألماني) *​ 

**إذا أحبتك المرأة خافت عليك ، وإذا أحببتها خافت منك*
*(**علي مراد) *​ 

**الحب يستأذن المرأة في أن يدخل قلبها ، وأما الرجل فإنه يقتحم قلبه دون استئذان ، *​ 

*وهذه هي مصيبتنا*​ 



*(**برنارد شو) *​ 
****إذا أحبت المرأة فعلت كثيراً ، وتكلمت قليلاً*​ 


*(علي مراد) *
** **الحب أعمى والمحبون لا يرون الحماقة التي يقترفون*​ 


*(**شكسبير) *
** إذا شكا لك شاب من قسوة امرأة ، فاعلم أن قلبه بين يديها*​ 

*(**برنيس) *
** الحب دمعة وابتسامة*​ 

*(**جبران) *
** يعجبها مني أن أحبها ، ويطربها أن أشقى في سبيلها*​ 

*(**شلر) *
** إذا كنت تحب امرأة فلا تقل لها (( أنا أحبك )) . . *​ 
*إن هذه العبارة أوّل ما تجعل المرأة تفكر في السيطرة عليك*​ 



*(كلارك جيبل) *
** **إذا سمعت أن امرأة أحبت رجلاً فقيرا ، فاعلم أنها مجنونة ، أو اذهب إلى طبيب الأذن*​ 

*لتتأكد من أنك تسمع جيداً*​ 



*(برونلي) *
** **ما أقوى الحب ، فهو يجعل من الوحش إنساناً ، وحيناً يجعل الإنسان وحشاً*​ 




*(**شكسبير) *​ 
** الحب لا يعرف أي قانون*​ 



*(**بوري**سيوس) *
** الحب وهم يصوّر لك أن امرأة ما تختلف عن الأخريات*​ 


*(منكن) *
** **الحب هو الأكثر عذوبة والأكثر مرارة*​ 




*(**أوروبيديس) *​ 
** الحب امرأة ورجل وحرمان*​ 


*(**بلزاك) *
** كلّما ازداد حبنا تضاعف خوفنا من الإساءة إلى من نحب*​ 


*(جورج صاند) *
** **خير لنا أن نحب فنخفق ، من أن لا نحب أبداً*​ 



*(**تشيسون) *
** الحب عند المرأة نار مقدّسة ، لا تشتعل أمام الأصنام*​ 

*(**حسن حافظ) *
** يصعب أن نكره من أحببناه كثيراً*​ 

*(**كورنايل) *
** نتائج الحب غير متوقعة*​ 


*(**ستاندال) *
** إذا أحب الرجل امرأة سقاها من كأس حنانه ، وإذا أحبت المرأة رجلاً أظمأته دائماً إلى شفتيها*​ 

*(**بيرون) *
** الحب هو تاريخ المرأة وليس إلا حادثاً عابراً في حياة الرجل*​ 

*(**مدام دو ستايل) *
** الحب يدخل الرجل عبر العينين ، ويدخل المرأة عبر الأذنين*​ 

*(**مثل بولوني) *
** الرجال يموتون من الحب ، والنساء يحيين به*​ 

*(**دوبرييه) *
** الغيرة هي الطاغية في مملكة الحب*​ 

*(**سرفانتيس) *
** المرأة لغز ، مفتاحه كلمة واحدة هي: الحب*​ 

*(**نيتشه) *
** المرأة بلا محبة امرأة ميتة*​ 

*(**أفلاطون) *
** ليس بالحب إلا ما نتخيله*​ 

*(**بيف) *
**الحب زهرة ناضرة لا يفوح أريجها إلا إذا تساقطت عليها قطرات الدموع*​ 


*(محمد عبد المنعم) *
****الحب أقوى العواطف لأنه أكثرها تركيباً*​ 



*(**سبنسر) *
**الحب هو الدموع ، أن تبكي يعني أنك تحب*​ 

*(**سانت بوف) *
** وجد الحب لسعادة القليلين ، ولشقاء الكثيرين*​ 

*(دولنكو) *
****الحب سعادة ترتعش*​ 


*(**جبران) *
**إن الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة سكون ، مملوءة بالشك والإعجاب*​ 

*(ويلز) *
** **يحب الرجل عن طريق عينيه ، اما المرأة عن طريق اذنيها .*​ 



*( **مارلين مونرو ) *
**الحب يوجب شوقاً ، والشوق يوجب أنساً ، فمن فقد الشوق والأنس ، فليعلم انه غير محب . *​ 

*(**أبو بكر الواسطي) *
** علامة الحب : أن تقبل على حبيبك عند اقباله عليك ، وبعده عنك .*​ 

*(**محمد ماضي أبو العزايم) *
**الحب الطاهر الشريف يبقى مابقي الحب ، والحب ذو الغرض ينقضي بانقضائه .*​ 

*( **حكيم ) *
** إن المرأة لا تهزأ من الحب ، ولا تسخر من الوفاء الا بعد أن يخيب الرجل آمالها .*​ 

*( **جوستاف لانتييه ) *
** المرأة التي تفقد حبيبها : امرأة احبت ، والمرأة التي تحتفظ بحبيبها امرأة اتقنت فن الحب .*​ 

*( **فورستر ووكر ) *
** عندما تنام كل العيون ، تظل عيون الحب وحدها ساهرة .*​ 

*( **جوته ) *
** أبلغ حديث : الصمت في الحب . *​ 


*( حكيم ) *
** **الشباب يدوم ساعة ، والجمال عمره كعمر الزهور ، أما الحب فذلك هو الجوهرة التي تومض الى الأبد . *​ 




*( أونيل )*
** **كان لي مولد ثاني حين انعقد الحب بين روحي وجسدي فتزاوجا .*​ 



*( **جبران خليل جبران ) *
** الحب لا يعرف كلمة " لا " .*​ 

*( **جورج صاند ) *
** كثيراً ما تنتهي الصداقة بالحب ، ولكن لايمكن للحب أن ينتهي بصداقة . *​ 

*(كوتون ) *
** **وجد الحب لسعادة القليلين ، ولشقاء الكثيرين . *​ 



*(نينون دي لانكلو) *
** **ربما كان من الخير أن تحب بعقل وروية ، ولكن من الممتع حقاً أن تحب بجنون .*​ 


*( **البارونة أوركزي) *
**الحب شعلة نار تدخل النفوس فتشعلها ، ويظهر لمعانها من خلال العيون . *​ 

*(جول دي كاستن) *
** **ليس للدهر سلطان على الحب .*​ 


*( **ايفا شندلر)*
** عتاب المحبين كمطر الصيف ، يمضي سريعاً ، ويترك الدنيا أكثر نضارةً وجمالاً . *​ 


*( **مدام ينكر )*
** الحب الذي ينتهي ليس حباً حقيقياً .*​ 


*(**أرسطو) *​ 
**الحب كالبحر تسبح فيه كل الاحباب ,, فعليك ان تصل الى شاطئ الامان انت وحبيبك ,, او يصيبك الغرق .*
** الحب كالجواد عليك ان تلجمه وتوجه ان لم تفعل وجهك هو . *
****الحب كالسيف ان لم تحسن استخدامه وتكون يقظ ,, سيصيبك بجروح لا علاج لها*​


----------



## mrmr120 (7 فبراير 2007)

واحب اضيف حاجة 

(مرمر)
الحب اجمل هدية 

هههههههههههههه
الواحد بيتفرج على افلام مصرى كتير
ههههههههه
مرسى اوى اوى اوى 
بجد تحفة ربنا يباركك يانيمووووو​


----------



## tina_tina (7 فبراير 2007)

جميل اوى يا نيمو
وكل سنة وانت طيب 
وربنا يباركلك


----------



## Nemoo (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على تعليقاتكم ومروركم 

شكرا يا  مرمر على الاضافه الهائله دى

وشكرا تينا وكل سنه وانتى طيبه


----------



## emy (7 فبراير 2007)

ميننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننا الموضوع ده فوق الرائع فعلا و هو اجمل ماقيل عن الحب فعلا بس انا عاوزه اقول حاجه ان المراه يوم مبتحب بتحب بجد مش بتفكر ساعتها اذا كان فقير ولا وكمان اه بتحب بودنها لكن بعد كده بتحب بقلبها  كمان وشكرا جدا يا مينا على تعبك​


----------



## Nemoo (7 فبراير 2007)

مرسى ايمى على تعليقك والى مش تعرفيه ان بدون مرأه لا يستطيع الرجل العيش سعيدا

المرأه هى التى تعطى الحياه اجمل بهجه يشعر بها الرجل


----------



## emy (8 فبراير 2007)

ايه ده ايه ده لالالالالا احنا مش قد الكلام الحلو ده 
مرسى يا نيمووووو على كلامك الرقيق ده


----------



## meraaa (8 فبراير 2007)

جميييييييييل اوى يامينا الكلمات دى
شكرااااااا يافندم


----------



## veansea (9 فبراير 2007)

_حلوة اوى يا مينننننننننننا وربنا يعوض تعبك

وربنا يوقك فى حياتك​_


----------



## جاسى (12 فبراير 2007)

حاوييييييييييييييييييييييين اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىى بجد
ربنا يباركك شكرا ليك


----------



## Nemoo (15 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على مروركم وتعبكم و والنظر الى مواضيعى


----------



## thelife.pro (15 فبراير 2007)

اسمحولي اشارك بهل الموضوع واطرح بعض المعلومات عن الحب
لانتوقف عن الحب لاننا كبرنا في العمر 
نحن نكبر في العمر لاننا توقفنا عن الحب 

الغضب يساوي الحب 
في كلى الحالتين 
يصبح الشخص اعمى 

لاتبكي على شخص 
لم يبكي من أجلك 

لاتجعل الماضي يقيدك 
لانك سوف تفقد ماهو أجمل 

صعب الدخول في الحب 
ولكن الأصعب الخروج منه 

القلب المكسور مثل الزجاج المكسور 
الأفضل ان تتركه كما هو 
ولاتحاول جمعه لانه بذلك قد تجرح نفسك 

معادله الحب في الرياضيات 

واحد + واحد = كل شي 

اثنين - واحد = لاشي

بتمنى يكونوا عجبوكن 
                 اخوكن طوني


----------



## Nemoo (16 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على اضافتك الرائعه بس فى موضوع تانى انا واضعه اسمه الصعب والاصعب فى الحب اتمنى تقراه

وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## twety (20 فبراير 2007)

*بجد الله عليك يانيموو*
*موضوع فوق الممتاز وراوعه بجد*
*اغلب الاقوال دى حقيقيه*
*بس مش ملاحظ انكوا جايين على المراءة شويتين*
*دى المراءة عسل*
*وهى الحنان والسعادى*
*هى الطيبه والدفا والحب والامان*
*تخيل كل دة مفتاحه كلمه حلوة تسمعها تحس بيها بالحب*


----------



## twety (20 فبراير 2007)

*كلام جميل ربنا يعوضك*
*بس كفايه بقى ظلم فى المراءة*
*دى طيبه وحنينه وكل حاجه حلوة فيها*
*بس خليكوا اذكياء تكسبوها*
*المراءة مفتاحها فى ايد الراجل الذكى ولاحنين والطيب*
*غير كده انسوا وشوفوا اللى هيحصلكوا:ranting: *


----------



## bondok (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## Nemoo (4 مارس 2007)

شكرا شكرا على مروركم يا تويتى و وبندق


----------



## avocato (10 مارس 2007)

الحب كلمة جميلة جدالا بس ياريت نعرف معناها صح لان الحب " عطاء - تضحية - وفاء - ثقة -واشياء اخرى كثيرة يعوزنى الوقت لو تحدثنا عنها كلها *​*


----------



## crazy_girl (23 يوليو 2007)

*اقوال عن الحب*

*تكلم هامساً عندما تتكلم عن الحب
( وليم شكسبير )


الحب جحيم يُطاق . . والحياة بدون حب نعيم لا يطُاق
( كامل الشناوي )

الحب تجربة حية لا يعانيها إلا من يعيشها
( سيمون دى برافو )


الحب سلطان ولذلك فهو فوق القانون


الحب كالحرب من السهل أن تشعلها . . من الصعب أن تخمدها


الحب هو اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها معاً أو يخسران معاً .


الحب جزء من وجود الرجل ، ولكنه وجود المرأة بأكمله
( بيرون )

الرجل يحب ليسعد بالحياة ، والمرأة تحيا لتسعد بالحب
( جان جاك روسو )


قد يولد الحب بكلمة ولكنه لا يمكن أبداً أن يموت بكلمة


الحب لا يقتل العشاق . . هو فقط يجعلهم معلقين بين الحياة و الموت .


· الذي يحب يصّدق كل شيء أو لا يصّدق أي شيء .


الشباب يتمنون الحب فالمال فالصحة ، و لكن سيجيء اليوم الذي يتمنون فيه الصحة فالمال فالحب
( جيرالدي )


مأساة الحب تتلخص في أن الرجل يريد أن يكون أول من يدخل قلب المرأة . .
و المرأة تريد أن تكون آخر من يدخل قلب الرجل
( بيرون )


إن حباً يا قلبُ ليس بمنسيك جمال الحبيب : حبٌ ضعيف
(محمود عباس العقاد )


من يحب . . يحب إلى الأبد
في الحب خطابات نبعث بها وأخرى نمزقها وأجمل الخطابات هي التي لا نكتبها
الحب أعمى
(أفلاطون)


الحب وردة والمرأة شوكتها
(شوبنهاور)


يضاعف الحب من رقة الرجل ، ويضعف من رقة المرأة
(جارلسون)


الحب يضعف التهذيب في المرأة ويقويه في الرجل
(ريشتر)


الحب مبارزة تخرج منها المرأة منها منتصرة إذا أرادت
(لابرويير)


الحب للمرأة كالرحيق للزهرة
(تشارلز ثوب)


الحب عند الرجل مرض خطير ، وعند المرأة فضيلة كبرى
(أنيس منصور)


الحب أنانية اثنين
(مدام دو ستال)


الحب المجنون يجعل الناس وحوشاً
(فيون)


ما الحب إلا جنون
(شكسبير)


الحب ربيع المرأة وخريف الرجل
(هيلين رونالد)


الحب يرى الورود بلا أشواك
(مثل ألماني)


إذا أحبتك المرأة خافت عليك ، وإذا أحببتها خافت منك
(علي مراد)


الحب يستأذن المرأة في أن يدخل قلبها ، وأما الرجل فإنه يقتحم قلبه دون استئذان ،
وهذه هي مصيبتنا
(برنارد شو)


إذا أحبت المرأة فعلت كثيراً ، وتكلمت قليلاً
(علي مراد)


الحب أعمى والمحبون لا يرون الحماقة التي يقترفون
(شكسبير)


إذا شكا لك شاب من قسوة امرأة ، فاعلم أن قلبه بين يديها
(برنيس)


الحب دمعة وابتسامة
(جبران)


يعجبها مني أن أحبها ، ويطربها أن أشقى في سبيلها
(شلر)

اذا كنت تحب امرأة فلا تقل لها (( أنا أحبك )) . .
إن هذه العبارة أوّل ما تجعل المرأة تفكر في السيطرة عليك
(كلارك جيبل)


إذا سمعت أن امرأة أحبت رجلاً فقيرا ، فاعلم أنها مجنونة ، أو اذهب إلى طبيب الأذن
لتتأكد من أنك تسمع جيداً
(برونلي)


ما أقوى الحب ، فهو يجعل من الوحش إنساناً ، وحيناً يجعل الإنسان وحشاً
(شكسبير)


الحب لا يعرف أي قانون
(بوريسيوس)


الحب وهم يصوّر لك أن امرأة ما تختلف عن الأخريات
(منكن)


الحب هو الأكثر عذوبة والأكثر مرارة
(أوروبيديس)


الحب امرأة ورجل وحرمان
(بلزاك)


كلّما ازداد حبنا تضاعف خوفنا من الإساءة إلى من نحب
(جورج صاند)


خير لنا أن نحب فنخفق ، من أن لا نحب أبداً
(تشيسون)


الحب عند المرأة نار مقدّسة ، لا تشتعل أمام الأصنام
(حسن حافظ)


يصعب أن نكره من أحببناه كثيراً
(كورنايل)


نتائج الحب غير متوقعة
(ستاندال)

إذا أحب الرجل امرأة سقاها من كأس حنانه ، وإذا أحبت المرأة رجلاً أظمأته دائماً إلى شفتيها
(بيرون)


الحب هو تاريخ المرأة وليس إلا حادثاً عابراً في حياة الرجل
(مدام دو ستايل)


الحب يدخل الرجل عبر العينين ، ويدخل المرأة عبر الأذنين
(مثل بولوني)


الرجال يموتون من الحب ، والنساء يحيين به
(دوبرييه)

الغيرة هي الطاغية في مملكة الحب
(سرفانتيس)

المرأة لغز ، مفتاحه كلمة واحدة هي: الحب
(نيتشه)


المرأة بلا محبة امرأة ميتة
(أفلاطون)


ليس بالحب إلا ما نتخيله
(بيف)


الحب زهرة ناضرة لا يفوح أريجها إلا إذا تساقطت عليها قطرات الدموع
(محمد عبد المنعم)


الحب أقوى العواطف لأنه أكثرها تركيباً
(سبنسر)


الحب هو الدموع ، أن تبكي يعني أنك تحب
(سانت بوف)


وجد الحب لسعادة القليلين ، ولشقاء الكثيرين
(دولنكو)


الحب سعادة ترتعش
(جبران)


إن الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة سكون ، مملوءة بالشك والإعجاب
(ويلز)​*


----------



## BITAR (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اقوال عن الحب*

*نسيتى الحب كله *
*السيده ام كلثوم *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مش انا قلت ياريتك صيفتى من الشتا *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايه الحلاوه دى *​


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اقوال عن الحب*

ايه ياعم الكلام الكبير دة
لا لا لا لا مش كده  ياروما
كلام حلو يابطه
ربنا يعوضك ياقمره


----------



## kajo (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اقوال عن الحب*

على ما اعتقد انى قريت الموضوع ده اكتر من مره فى المنتدى هنا 

بس هو حلو و كلام جميل


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اقوال عن الحب*

انا كنت منزل الموضوع دا يا مرمورة 
بس طبعا انتى احلى يا سكرة


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اقوال عن الحب*



BITAR قال:


> *نسيتى الحب كله *
> *السيده ام كلثوم *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *مش انا قلت ياريتك صيفتى من الشتا *
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي يابيتر ياعسل
على ردك اللى لسه عايز يصيف ده


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اقوال عن الحب*



twety قال:


> ايه ياعم الكلام الكبير دة
> لا لا لا لا مش كده  ياروما
> كلام حلو يابطه
> ربنا يعوضك ياقمره



ميرسي ياقمرة انتى لمرورك ومشاركتك الحلوة دى


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اقوال عن الحب*



kajo قال:


> على ما اعتقد انى قريت الموضوع ده اكتر من مره فى المنتدى هنا
> 
> بس هو حلو و كلام جميل



ممكن مش عارفة بس انا عامة مش بدور فى المواضيع القديمة
وميرسي ياكاجو لمورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اقوال عن الحب*



lovebjw قال:


> انا كنت منزل الموضوع دا يا مرمورة
> بس طبعا انتى احلى يا سكرة



ييييييييييييييييييييييوووووووووووووووووووووووى ياخرابي ياعرابي
:smil13::smil13::smil13:
يانهاري ياحرامي
هى جت فيك انت
:a82::a82::a82:
لاياعم خلاص ولاتزعل وبعدين مش تقولى
معلش يابسومة ياقمر ولاتزعل سماح المرة دى


----------



## Treza (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اقوال عن الحب*

ايه الكلام الحلو ده
ربنا يباركك ياسكرة


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اقوال عن الحب*

ميرسي ياتريزة ياقمر
لمرورك ومشاركاتك الجميلة دى
ويارب يكون الموضوع عجبك


----------



## محامي مسيحي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*قالوا عن الحب..2*




ماذا قالوا عن الحب....

تكلم هامساً عندما تتكلم عن الحب 
( وليم شكسبير ) 

* الحب جحيم يُطاق . . والحياة بدون حب نعيم لا يطُاق 
( كامل الشناوي ) 

* قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقة 
( بيرون ) 

* الحب تجربة حية لا يعانيها إلا من يعيشها 
( سيمون دى ) 

* الحب سلطان ولذلك فهو فوق القانون 

* الحب كالحرب من السهل أن تشعلها . . من الصعب أن تخمدها 

* الحب هو اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها معاً أو يخسران معاً . 

* الحب جزء من وجود الرجل ، ولكنه وجود المرأة بأكمله 
( بيرون ) 

* الرجل يحب ليسعد بالحياة ، والمرأة تحيا لتسعد بالحب 
( جان جاك روسو ) 

* قد يولد الحب بكلمة ولكنه لا يمكن أبداً أن يموت بكلمة 

* الحب لا يقتل العشاق . . هو فقط يجعلهم معلقين بين الحياة و الموت . 

* الذي يحب يصّدق كل شيء أو لا يصّدق أي شيء . 

* الشباب يتمنون الحب فالمال فالصحة ، و لكن سيجيء اليوم الذي يتمنون فيه الصحة فالمال فالحب 
( جيرالدي ) 


* مأساة الحب تتلخص في أن الرجل يريد أن يكون أول من يدخل قلب المرأة . . 

و المرأة تريد أن تكون آخر من يدخل قلب الرجل 
( بيرون ) 

* من يحب . . يحب إلى الأبد 

* في الحب خطابات نبعث بها وأخرى نمزقها وأجمل الخطابات هي التي لا نكتبها 

* الحب أعمى 
(أفلاطون) 

* الحب وردة والمرأة شوكتها 
(شوبنهاور) 

*يضاعف الحب من رقة الرجل ، ويضعف من رقة المرأة 
(جارلسون) 

* الحب يضعف التهذيب في المرأة ويقويه في الرجل 
(ريشتر) 

* الحب مبارزة تخرج منها المرأة منتصرة إذا أرادت 
(لابرويير) 

* الحب للمرأة كالرحيق للزهرة 
(تشارلز ثوب) 

* الحب عند الرجل مرض خطير ، وعند المرأة فضيلة كبرى 
(أنيس منصور) 

* الحب أنانية اثنين 
(مدام دو ستال) 

* الحب المجنون يجعل الناس وحوشاً 
(فيون) 

* ما الحب إلا جنون 
(شكسبير) 

* الحب ربيع المرأة وخريف الرجل 
(هيلين رونالد) 

* الحب يرى الورود بلا أشواك 
(مثل ألماني) 

* إذا أحبتك المرأة خافت عليك ، وإذا أحببتها خافت منك 
(علي مراد) 

* الحب يستأذن المرأة في أن يدخل قلبها ، وأما الرجل فإنه يقتحم قلبه دون استئذان ،
وهذه هي مصيبتنا 
(برنارد شو) 


* إذا أحبت المرأة فعلت كثيراً ، وتكلمت قليلاً 
(علي مراد) 

* الحب أعمى والمحبون لا يرون الحماقة التي يقترفون 
(شكسبير) 

* إذا شكا لك شاب من قسوة امرأة ، فاعلم أن قلبه بين يديها 
(برنيس) 

* الحب دمعة وابتسامة 
(جبران) 

* يعجبها مني أن أحبها ، ويطربها أن أشقى في سبيلها 
(شلر) 

* إذا كنت تحب امرأة فلا تقل لها (( أنا أحبك )) . . 

إن هذه العبارة أوّل ما تجعل المرأة تفكر في السيطرة عليك 
(كلارك جيبل) 

* إذا سمعت أن امرأة أحبت رجلاً فقيرا ، فاعلم أنها مجنونة ، أو اذهب إلى طبيب الأذن 
لتتأكد من أنك تسمع جيداً 
(برونلي) 

* ما أقوى الحب ، فهو يجعل من الوحش إنساناً ، وحيناً يجعل الإنسان وحشاً 
(شكسبير) 

* الحب لا يعرف أي قانون 
(بوريسيوس) 

* الحب وهم يصوّر لك أن امرأة ما تختلف عن الأخريات 
(منكن) 

* الحب هو الأكثر عذوبة والأكثر مرارة 
(أوروبيديس) 

* الحب امرأة ورجل وحرمان 
(بلزاك) 

* كلّما ازداد حبنا تضاعف خوفنا من الإساءة إلى من نحب 
(جورج صاند) 

* خير لنا أن نحب فنخفق ، من أن لا نحب أبداً 
(تشيسون) 

* الحب عند المرأة نار مقدّسة ، لا تشتعل أمام الأصنام 
(حسن حافظ) 

* يصعب أن نكره من أحببناه كثيراً 
(كورنايل) 

* نتائج الحب غير متوقعة 
(ستاندال) 

* الحب هو تاريخ المرأة وليس إلا حادثاً عابراً في حياة الرجل 
(مدام دو ستايل) 

* الحب يدخل الرجل عبر العينين ، ويدخل المرأة عبر الأذنين 
(مثل بولوني) 

* الرجال يموتون من الحب ، والنساء يحيين به 
(دوبرييه) 

* الغيرة هي الطاغية في مملكة الحب 
(سرفانتيس) 

* المرأة لغز ، مفتاحه كلمة واحدة هي: الحب 
(نيتشه) 

* المرأة بلا محبة امرأة ميتة 
(أفلاطون) 

* ليس بالحب إلا ما نتخيله 
(بيف) 

* الحب زهرة ناضرة لا يفوح أريجها إلا إذا تساقطت عليها قطرات الدموع 
(محمد عبد المنعم) 

* الحب أقوى العواطف لأنه أكثرها تركيباً 
(سبنسر) 

* الحب هو الدموع ، أن تبكي يعني أنك تحب 
(سانت بوف) 

* وجد الحب لسعادة القليلين ، ولشقاء الكثيرين 
(دولنكو) 

* الحب سعادة ترتعش 
(جبران) 

* إن الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة سكون ، مملوءة بالشك والإعجاب 
(ويلز) 

* يحب الرجل عن طريق عينيه ، اما المرأة عن طريق اذنيها . 
( مارلين مونرو ) 

* الحب يوجب شوقاً ، والشوق يوجب أنساً ، فمن فقد الشوق والأنس ، فليعلم انه غير محب . 
( أبو بكر الواسطي ) 

* علامة الحب : أن تقبل على حبيبك عند اقباله عليك ، وادباره عنك . 
( محمد ماضي أبو العزايم ) 

* الحب الطاهر الشريف يبقى مابقي الحب ، والحب ذو الغرض ينقضي بانقضائه . 
( حكيم ) 

* إن المرأة لا تهزأ من الحب ، ولا تسخر من الوفاء الا بعد أن يخيب الرجل آمالها . 
( جوستاف لانتييه ) 

* المرأة التي تفقد حبيبها : امرأة احبت ، والمرأة التي تحتفظ بحبيبها امرأة اتقنت فن الحب . 
( فورستر ووكر ) 

* عندما تنام كل العيون ، تظل عيون الحب وحدها ساهرة . 
( جوته ) 

* أبلغ حديث : الصمت في الحب . 
( حكيم ) 

* الشباب يدوم ساعة ، والجمال عمره كعمر الزهور ، أما الحب فذلك هو الجوهرة التي تومض الى الأبد . 
( أونيل ) 

* كان لي مولد ثاني حين انعقد الحب بين روحي وجسدي فتزاوجا . 
( جبران خليل جبران ) 

* كثيراً ما تنتهي الصداقة بالحب ، ولكن لايمكن للحب أن ينتهي بصداقة . 
( كوتون ) 

* وجد الحب لسعادة القليلين ، ولشقاء الكثيرين . 
( نينون دي لانكلو ) 

* ربما كان من الخير أن تحب بعقل وروية ، ولكن من الممتع حقاً أن تحب بجنون . 
( البارونة أوركزي ) 

* الحب شعلة نار تدخل النفوس فتشعلها ، ويظهر لمعانها من خلال العيون . 
( جول دي كاستن ) 

* ليس للدهر سلطان على الحب . 
( ايفا شندلر ) 

* عتاب المحبين كمطر الصيف ، يمضي سريعاً ، ويترك الدنيا أكثر نضارةً وجمالاً . 
( مدام ينكر ) 

* الحب الذي ينتهي ليس حباً حقيقياً . 
( أرسطو ) 



وأنت..

وأنتي..

مارأيك في الحب؟؟





​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*




> * الحب جزء من وجود الرجل ، ولكنه وجود المرأة بأكمله


 
كلمات رائعة رائعة جدآ

ميرسى قوى قوى يا محامى


----------



## محامي مسيحي (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*



فراشتنا الغاليه

شكرا على مرورك وتعقيبك الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*



> * الحب جحيم يُطاق . . والحياة بدون حب نعيم لا يطُاق
> * الحب كالحرب من السهل أن تشعلها . . من الصعب أن تخمدها
> * الحب هو اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها معاً أو يخسران معاً .
> * الحب لا يقتل العشاق . . هو فقط يجعلهم معلقين بين الحياة و الموت .​



_*
كلمات رائعة جدا جدا جدا :smil13:
ميرسى يا محامى *_​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*



شكرا يا مرمر على ردك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*

* إذا كنت تحب امرأة فلا تقل لها (( أنا أحبك )) . . 

إن هذه العبارة أوّل ما تجعل المرأة تفكر في السيطرة عليك 
(كلارك جيبل)

*معلش أنا مش معاه فى الكلام ده المرأه لو أتأكدت أن الراجل ده بيحبها بجد هتبقى ملك أيده مش هتبقى عايزه تسيطر عليه *

*بس موضوع رائع يا محامى *
*الرب يبارك حياتك* ​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> ​
> * عتاب المحبين كمطر الصيف ، يمضي سريعاً ، ويترك الدنيا أكثر نضارةً وجمالاً .
> ( مدام ينكر ) ​
> مارأيك في الحب؟​


 
*أنا معاه ميه فى الميه لان العتاب تنقيه للقلب فيظل الحب .*
*لكن لو القلب شال من حبيبه هيهرب الحب من شباك القلب ههههههههههههههههه*
*بجد لازم نتعاتب كل مده قصيره علشان المياه المتكره تصفى لكن لو متعاتبناش المياه هتفضل تتعكر لغايه ميجى وقت ويكون صعب جدا جدا تصفيتها *
*وشكرا مره تانيه على الموضوع يا محامى*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> * إذا كنت تحب امرأة فلا تقل لها (( أنا أحبك )) . .
> 
> إن هذه العبارة أوّل ما تجعل المرأة تفكر في السيطرة عليك
> (كلارك جيبل)
> ...





سلام رب المجد معكي اختي الفاضله..

ولكن..هذا واقع الحياه التي نعيشها..

اتذكر جمله قرأتها من خلال الانترنت , تقول..

من تحبة انت بحنون فتكون مصيبتك العظمى حين يدرك هذا الجنون فيتفنن فى ايذائك وكانه ينتقم منك لانك احببته فيتمادى فى ايذائك


شكرا على مرورك الرائع..

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*

*بس أكيد اللى أنت بتحبه كده مش بيحبك وكما أختيار غلط لانه قاسى  وعلشان كده خدها نصيحه حب اللى يحبك*​


----------



## assyrian girl (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*

*wowowwoowowowowowowowowowwowo
wowowowowoowowowowowowwo
wowowowowowowowoow

thx alot lawer for ur nice words
Love is everything in life 
God bless you​*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> *بس أكيد اللى أنت بتحبه كده مش بيحبك وكما أختيار غلط لانه قاسى  وعلشان كده خدها نصيحه حب اللى يحبك*​





كلامك صح يا جميل 

وفعلا اهم حاجه في الحب ان الشاب ياخد اللي بتحبه

عشان هتحافظ عليه وهتحبه من كل قلبها وكيانها

ميرسي يا جميل ونورتي الموضوع


----------



## محامي مسيحي (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*



assyrian girl قال:


> *wowowwoowowowowowowowowowwowo
> wowowowowoowowowowowowwo
> wowowowowowowowoow
> 
> ...





oh my god

who..?assiriangirl :dntknw:

i cant believe:yahoo:

hahahahahahahahaha

very nice comment my beauty sis 

god bless your life


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*

الشباب يدوم ساعة ، والجمال عمره كعمر الزهور ، أما الحب فذلك هو الجوهرة التي تومض الى الأبد . 
مقووووووله جميله ....ميرررسى يا محامى على الكلمات الجميله عن الحب وهو اروع احساااااس يمكن ان يشعر به الانساان ..... ربنا يباركك وكل سنه وانت طيب .


----------



## محامي مسيحي (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*



Dona Nabil قال:


> الشباب يدوم ساعة ، والجمال عمره كعمر الزهور ، أما الحب فذلك هو الجوهرة التي تومض الى الأبد .
> مقووووووله جميله ....ميرررسى يا محامى على الكلمات الجميله عن الحب وهو اروع احساااااس يمكن ان يشعر به الانساان ..... ربنا يباركك وكل سنه وانت طيب .





انتي اللي ردودك اجمل واجمل يا دونا

وفعلا الحب اجمل احساس في الدنيا كلها..

وكما قالت مدام دو ستال ((الحب أنانية اثنين ))..فكل حبيب يريد ان يمتلك المحبوب بكل قوته..وهذا اجمل ما في الحب


ميرسي يا دونا ونورتيني بمرورك الرائع والجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك وتحققي كل اللي بتتمنيه


----------



## MarMar2004 (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*

الشباب يدوم ساعة ، والجمال عمره كعمر الزهور ، أما الحب فذلك هو الجوهرة التي تومض الى الأبد . 
مقوله جميله ....ميرررسى يا محامى على الموضوع الرائع
و الحب هو اروع احساااااس يمكن ان يشعر به الانساان .
 ربنا يباركك وكل سنه وانت طيب .


----------



## christ my lord (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*

*اقوال رائعة عن الحب ..*

*والحب هو نضوج المشاعر واحتواء الاخر وتضحية .. وانا ارى ان الحب هو اشبة بعقد اتفاق يبرم بين طرفين لاكمال مسيرة حياة كاملة يوجد بها جانب كبير من التفاهم والتواصل بينهما وتحدى لاى عقبات قد تظهر امامهم للابقاء على انارة واشتعال لهيب الحب ..*

*وشكرا ليك على الموضوع الرائع جدا*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*



MarMar2004 قال:


> الشباب يدوم ساعة ، والجمال عمره كعمر الزهور ، أما الحب فذلك هو الجوهرة التي تومض الى الأبد .
> مقوله جميله ....ميرررسى يا محامى على الموضوع الرائع
> و الحب هو اروع احساااااس يمكن ان يشعر به الانساان .
> ربنا يباركك وكل سنه وانت طيب .





كلامك جميل جدا يا مرمر..

فان الحب يشعرك..عن طريق اختيارك الشخصي.. بانك شمعه تحترق من اجل الحبيب..

والحب يجعل الحبيب يحب كل الناس..وحتى الاعداء..

والحب ايضا..يخلق قلب ابيض وجديد للحبيبين..

ميرسي يا مرمر على مرورك الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## محامي مسيحي (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*



christ my lord قال:


> *اقوال رائعة عن الحب ..*
> 
> *والحب هو نضوج المشاعر واحتواء الاخر وتضحية .. وانا ارى ان الحب هو اشبة بعقد اتفاق يبرم بين طرفين لاكمال مسيرة حياة كاملة يوجد بها جانب كبير من التفاهم والتواصل بينهما وتحدى لاى عقبات قد تظهر امامهم للابقاء على انارة واشتعال لهيب الحب ..*
> 
> *وشكرا ليك على الموضوع الرائع جدا*​





الله عليك يا محامينا العزيز..

فان الحب اشبه بعقد تضامن وتكامل بين الطرفين ..((لن ننسى اننا محامين..حتى في الحب هههههههه))

ولكنه يمتاز عن العقود الاخرى بأنه عقد غير مكتوب..ولكنه موثق ومصدق امام الله..

وكل طرف منهما يعطي للطرف الاخر كل ما يملك وكل ما لا يملك..

وأن مدة العقد تتجدد كل دقيقه..بل كل ثانيه..

ولكن..يتم فسخ العقد بين الطرفين في حالة موت القلبين..


اشكرك يا يوساب على مرورك الكريم..

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mero_engel (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*

* الحب هو اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها معاً أو يخسران معاً .

*مقوله جميله عجبتني بس الخساره مش بتكون واحده اعتقد البنت اكتر*
*ميرسي ليك محامي اسكندراني*
*موضوع جميل*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*



mero_engel قال:


> * الحب هو اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها معاً أو يخسران معاً .
> 
> *مقوله جميله عجبتني بس الخساره مش بتكون واحده اعتقد البنت اكتر*
> *ميرسي ليك محامي اسكندراني*
> *موضوع جميل*





اهلا يا ميرو..

صدقيني في حالة الخساره مش بتفرق ولد ولا بنت..

الاتنين بيبقوا خسرانين زي بعض بالظبط..

لأن كل واحد منهم بيخسر حب ووقت وذكريات جميله..

نورتيني يا ميرو بمرورك الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*

الله عليك يا زعيم روعة بجد ربنا يحميك لحبك ياباشا


----------



## محامي مسيحي (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*



الملك العقرب قال:


> الله عليك يا زعيم روعة بجد ربنا يحميك لحبك ياباشا



شكرا يا ملك على مرورك الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*

*بجد موضوع تحفه و جامع اقولك مجتمع باسره
ميرسى ليك يا محامى على الموضوع الرائع ده
ممكن حد يحبك و يكون من اجلك جريح
لكن مهما حبك مش ها يحبك حب المسيح
ربنا يبارككو يعوضك على الموضوع الرائع ده*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> *بجد موضوع تحفه و جامع اقولك مجتمع باسره
> ميرسى ليك يا محامى على الموضوع الرائع ده
> ممكن حد يحبك و يكون من اجلك جريح
> لكن مهما حبك مش ها يحبك حب المسيح
> ربنا يبارككو يعوضك على الموضوع الرائع ده*



شكرا يا نيفين على مرورك الرائع وتعليقك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## doody (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*

*يضاعف الحب من رقة الرجل ، ويضعف من رقة المرأة
إذا شكا لك شاب من قسوة امرأة ، فاعلم أن قلبه بين يديها 
بجد موضوع حلو اوى وكلام أحلى رغم أنه فى حاجات مش بالظبط 
لكن  بجد تسلم أيدك*


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*

*موضوع جميل جدا

ميرسى كتير على الموضوع يا محامى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*



doody

ينبوع المحبه

اشكركم على مروركم الرائع ..ربنا يبارك حياتكم


​


----------



## وليم تل (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: قالوا عن الحب..2*

شكرا محامى مسيحى
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*تكلم هامساً عندما تتكلم عن الحب
( وليم شكسبير )


الحب جحيم يُطاق . . والحياة بدون حب نعيم لا يطُاق
( كامل الشناوي )


قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقة
( بيرون )



الحب تجربة حية لا يعانيها إلا من يعيشها
( سيمون دى برافو )


الشباب يتمنون الحب فالمال فالصحة ، و لكن سيجيء اليوم الذي يتمنون فيه الصحة فالمال فالحب
( جيرالدي )


مأساة الحب تتلخص في أن الرجل يريد أن يكون أول من يدخل قلب المرأة

و المرأة تريد أن تكون آخر من يدخل قلب الرجل
( بيرون )



إن حباً يا قلبُ ليس بمنسيك جمال الحبيب : حبٌ ضعيف
(محمود عباس العقاد )


إذا أحبتك المرأة خافت عليك ، وإذا أحببتها خافت منك
(علي مراد)



الحب يستأذن المرأة في أن يدخل قلبها ، وأما الرجل فإنه يقتحم قلبه دون استئذان ،
وهذه هي مصيبتنا
(برنارد شو)



إذا أحبت المرأة فعلت كثيراً ، وتكلمت قليلاً
(علي مراد)



الحب أعمى والمحبون لا يرون الحماقة التي يقترفون
(شكسبير)



إذا شكا لك شاب من قسوة امرأة ، فاعلم أن قلبه بين يديها
(برنيس)



الحب دمعة وابتسامة
(جبران)



الحب عند المرأة نار مقدّسة ، لا تشتعل أمام الأصنام
(حسن حافظ)



يصعب أن نكره من أحببناه كثيراً
(كورنايل)



نتائج الحب غير متوقعة
(ستاندال)



إذا أحب الرجل امرأة سقاها من كأس حنانه ، وإذا أحبت المرأة رجلاً أظمأته دائماً إلى شفتيها
(بيرون)



الحب هو تاريخ المرأة وليس إلا حادثاً عابراً في حياة الرجل
(مدام دو ستايل)



الحب أقوى العواطف لأنه أكثرها تركيباً
(سبنسر)



الحب هو الدموع ، أن تبكي يعني أنك تحب
(سانت بوف)



وجد الحب لسعادة القليلين ، ولشقاء الكثيرين
(دولنكو)



الحب سعادة ترتعش
(جبران)



إن الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة سكون ، مملوءة بالشك والإعجاب
(ويلز)



الحب أقوى العواطف لأنه أكثرها تركيباً
(سبنسر)



الحب هو الدموع ، أن تبكي يعني أنك تحب​*


----------



## وليم تل (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الحب بذل وعطاء متبادل
< وليم تل >
وشكرا جيلان
على موضوعك الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## fayse_f (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الله محبة الخير محبة النور محبة يا رب تفضل حلاوة سلام اول لوقا في ادينا
 رحم الله زمن الحب
                   الموضوع جميل الرب يباركك جيلان


----------



## MarMar2004 (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

فعلا معاني جميلة للحب يا جيلان
مرسي يا حبيبتي علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> الحب بذل وعطاء متبادل
> < وليم تل >
> وشكرا جيلان
> على موضوعك الرائع
> مودتى​



*ميرسى يا وليم على مرورك
الموضوع نور بيك*


----------



## سيزار (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

يا سلام على الحكم الجامده دى ...............

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



fayse_f قال:


> الله محبة الخير محبة النور محبة يا رب تفضل حلاوة سلام اول لوقا في ادينا
> رحم الله زمن الحب
> الموضوع جميل الرب يباركك جيلان



*ميرسى كتير على المرور الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



MarMar2004 قال:


> فعلا معاني جميلة للحب يا جيلان
> مرسي يا حبيبتي علي الموضوع الجميل ده



*العفو يا حبيبتى
انتى اجمل *


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



سيزار قال:


> يا سلام على الحكم الجامده دى ...............
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع



*ميرسى يا باشا
عالله يطمر ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ارووجة (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اقوال حلووة كتير 
ميرسي ليكي اختي ^_^

بلا حب بلا بطيخ

(ارووجة)


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ارووجة قال:


> اقوال حلووة كتير
> ميرسي ليكي اختي ^_^
> 
> بلا حب بلا بطيخ
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق يا روجة
ده حتى البطيخ افيد*


----------



## Kiril (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

تعريف بولس الرسول افضل بكثير


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> تعريف بولس الرسول افضل بكثير



*اكيد طبعا كل حاجة ليها تفسير دينى
لكن المعانى دى لكتاب كبار ومش غلط بردوا
وطبعا دى وجهات نظر
عموما عموما
ميرسى كتيرر على المرور ونورت*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*



			إذا أحبت المرأة فعلت كثيراً ، وتكلمت قليلاً
(علي مراد)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الله الله يابنتى ايه الدورر دى​*


----------



## mero_engel (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*جميل قوي يا جيلان*
*موضوع رائع *
*هو دا الحب الحقيقي:t33:*

*ميرسي يا حبيبتي *​


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> الله الله يابنتى ايه الدورر دى​*



*هههههههههههههههههههه
بعض ما عندكم يا حبيبتى
تسلميلى يا قمر*


----------



## جيلان (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *جميل قوي يا جيلان*
> *موضوع رائع *
> *هو دا الحب الحقيقي:t33:*
> 
> *ميرسي يا حبيبتي *​



*هههههههههههههههههه
الله الله
يا فؤادةةةةةةة 
العفو يا قمر
وواحدة ميرسى كمان عشن مرورك الى زى العسل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ميررررسى يا جيجى وربنا معاكى يا قمرررر .


----------



## جيلان (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: يعنى ايه حب.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ميررررسى يا جيجى وربنا معاكى يا قمرررر .



*العفو يا دونا يا قمر
ميرسى على مرورك الى زى العسل*


----------



## sosana (24 يوليو 2008)

*أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*

*تكلم هامساً عندما تتكلم عن الحب 
( وليم شكسبير ) 

*الحب جحيم يُطاق . . والحياة بدون حب نعيم لا يطُاق 
( كامل الشناوي ) 


*قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقة 
( بيرون ) 


*الحب تجربة حية لا يعانيها إلا من يعيشها 
( سيمون دى برافو ) 


*الحب سلطان ولذلك فهو فوق القانون 


*الحب كالحرب من السهل أن تشعلها . . من الصعب أن تخمدها 


*الحب هو اللعبة الوحيدة التي يشترك فيها اثنان ويكسبان فيها معاً أو يخسران معاً . 


*الحب جزء من وجود الرجل ، ولكنه وجود المرأة بأكمله 
( بيرون ) 


*الرجل يحب ليسعد بالحياة ، والمرأة تحيا لتسعد بالحب 
( جان جاك روسو ) 


*قد يولد الحب بكلمة ولكنه لا يمكن أبداً أن يموت بكلمة 


*الحب لا يقتل العشاق . . هو فقط يجعلهم معلقين بين الحياة و الموت . 


*الذي يحب يصّدق كل شيء أو لا يصّدق أي شيء . 


*الشباب يتمنون الحب فالمال فالصحة ، و لكن سيجيء اليوم الذي يتمنون فيه الصحة فالمال فالحب 
( جيرالدي ) 

*مأساة الحب تتلخص في أن الرجل يريد أن يكون أول من يدخل قلب المرأة . . 


و المرأة تريد أن تكون آخر من يدخل قلب الرجل 
( بيرون ) 


*إن حباً يا قلبُ ليس بمنسيك جمال الحبيب : حبٌ ضعيف 
(محمود عباس العقاد ) 


*من يحب . . يحب إلى الأبد 


*في الحب خطابات نبعث بها وأخرى نمزقها وأجمل الخطابات هي التي لا نكتبها 


*الحب أعمى 
(أفلاطون) 


*الحب وردة والمرأة شوكتها 
(شوبنهاور) 



*يضاعف الحب من رقة الرجل ، ويضعف من رقة المرأة 
(جارلسون) 



*الحب يضعف التهذيب في المرأة ويقويه في الرجل 
(ريشتر) 



*الحب مبارزة تخرج منها المرأة منها منتصرة إذا أرادت 
(لابرويير) 


*الحب للمرأة كالرحيق للزهرة 
(تشارلز ثوب) 


*الحب عند الرجل مرض خطير ، وعند المرأة فضيلة كبرى 
(أنيس منصور) 


*الحب أنانية اثنين 
(مدام دو ستال) 


*الحب المجنون يجعل الناس وحوشاً 
(فيون) 


*ما الحب إلا جنون 
(شكسبير) 


*الحب ربيع المرأة وخريف الرجل 
(هيلين رونالد) 


*الحب يرى الورود بلا أشواك 
(مثل ألماني) 


*إذا أحبتك المرأة خافت عليك ، وإذا أحببتها خافت منك 
(علي مراد) 


*الحب يستأذن المرأة في أن يدخل قلبها ، وأما الرجل فإنه يقتحم قلبه دون استئذان ، 
وهذه هي مصيبتنا 
(برنارد شو) 


*إذا أحبت المرأة فعلت كثيراً ، وتكلمت قليلاً 
(علي مراد) 


*الحب أعمى والمحبون لا يرون الحماقة التي يقترفون 
(شكسبير) 




*إذا شكا لك شاب من قسوة امرأة ، فاعلم أن قلبه بين يديها 
(برنيس) 



*الحب دمعة وابتسامة 
(جبران)



*يعجبها مني أن أحبها ، ويطربها أن أشقى في سبيلها 
(شلر)



*إذا كنت تحب امرأة فلا تقل لها (( أنا أحبك )) . . 
إن هذه العبارة أوّل ما تجعل المرأة تفكر في السيطرة عليك 
(كلارك جيبل) 



*إذا سمعت أن امرأة أحبت رجلاً فقيرا ، فاعلم أنها مجنونة ، أو اذهب إلى طبيب الأذن 
لتتأكد من أنك تسمع جيداً 



*ما أقوى الحب ، فهو يجعل من الوحش إنساناً ، وحيناً يجعل الإنسان وحشاً 
(شكسبير) 



*الحب لا يعرف أي قانون 
(بوريسيوس) 



*الحب وهم يصوّر لك أن امرأة ما تختلف عن الأخريات 
(منكن)


*الحب هو الأكثر عذوبة والأكثر مرارة 
(أوروبيديس)



*الحب امرأة ورجل وحرمان 
(بلزاك) 



*كلّما ازداد حبنا تضاعف خوفنا من الإساءة إلى من نحب 
(جورج صاند) 



*خير لنا أن نحب فنخفق ، من أن لا نحب أبداً 
(تشيسون) 


*الحب عند المرأة نار مقدّسة ، لا تشتعل أمام الأصنام 
(حسن حافظ) 


*يصعب أن نكره من أحببناه كثيراً 
(كورنايل) 


*نتائج الحب غير متوقعة 
(ستاندال) 


*إذا أحب الرجل امرأة سقاها من كأس حنانه ، وإذا أحبت المرأة رجلاً أظمأته دائماً إلى شفتيها 
(بيرون) 


*الحب هو تاريخ المرأة وليس إلا حادثاً عابراً في حياة الرجل 
(مدام دو ستايل) 


*الحب يدخل الرجل عبر العينين ، ويدخل المرأة عبر الأذنين 
(مثل بولوني) 

*الرجال يموتون من الحب ، والنساء يحيين به 
(دوبرييه) 

*الغيرة هي الطاغية في مملكة الحب 
(سرفانتيس) 


*المرأة لغز ، مفتاحه كلمة واحدة هي: الحب 
(نيتشه) 


*المرأة بلا محبة امرأة ميتة 
(أفلاطون) 


*ليس بالحب إلا ما نتخيله 
(بيف) 


*الحب زهرة ناضرة لا يفوح أريجها إلا إذا تساقطت عليها قطرات الدموع 
(محمد عبد المنعم) 


الحب أقوى العواطف لأنه أكثرها تركيباً 
(سبنسر) 


*الحب هو الدموع ، أن تبكي يعني أنك تحب 
(سانت بوف) 


*وجد الحب لسعادة القليلين ، ولشقاء الكثيرين 
(دولنكو) 


*الحب سعادة ترتعش 
(جبران)


*إن الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة سكون ، مملوءة بالشك والإعجاب 
(ويلز) 

الحب أقوى العواطف لأنه أكثرها تركيباً 
(سبنسر) 

*الحب هو الدموع ، أن تبكي يعني أنك تحب 
(سانت بوف) 

*وجد الحب لسعادة القليلين ، ولشقاء الكثيرين 
(دولنكو) 

*الحب سعادة ترتعش 
(جبران) 

*إن الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة سكون ، مملوءة بالشك والإعجاب 
(ويلز) 
الحب أقوى العواطف لأنه أكثرها تركيباً 
(سبنسر) 

*الحب هو الدموع ، أن تبكي يعني أنك تحب 
(سانت بوف) 

*وجد الحب لسعادة القليلين ، ولشقاء الكثيرين 
(دولنكو) 

*الحب سعادة ترتعش 
(جبران) 

*إن الحب يهبط على المرأة في لحظة سكون ، مملوءة بالشك والإعجاب 
(ويلز)


----------



## just member (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*

*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال*
*ميرسى سوسنا على موضوعك الجميل*
* نورتينا بية *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sosana (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*

ميرسي يا جوجو على ردك


----------



## *malk (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*

*جميييييييل جدا يا سوسنا*

*رائع*

*ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## sosana (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*

ميرسي يا كوكي على ردك يا قمر


----------



## ماريانا جمال (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*

_**_ 
الموضوع اللى انت كاتبه يا جوجو جميل اوى انت فعلا بتعرف تنقى مواضيعك 
محتاجة منك انى اعرف كام حاجة منك لانى دخلت المنتدى ده بالصدفة ومش بعرف اعمل حاجة خالص لو كده ارجوك تساعدنى لانى عندى حاجات عايزه افيد بيها ميرسى على انك اصغيت اليه ربنا معاك
صلى لاجلى بس ثوانى انا مش هعرف اجيب ردك ازاى من فضلك حاول توصلى الرد لانى مش هعرف اوصل تانى لحاجات زى دى من فضلك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*

كلام جمييييييييييييييييل يا سوسنة 

شكرا لتعبك ​


----------



## sosana (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*

ميرسي يا مرمر على ردك الجميل


----------



## مورا مارون (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*

*




*


*ميرسي*​


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*



ماريانا جمال قال:


> _**_
> الموضوع اللى انت كاتبه يا جوجو جميل اوى انت فعلا بتعرف تنقى مواضيعك
> محتاجة منك انى اعرف كام حاجة منك لانى دخلت المنتدى ده بالصدفة ومش بعرف اعمل حاجة خالص لو كده ارجوك تساعدنى لانى عندى حاجات عايزه افيد بيها ميرسى على انك اصغيت اليه ربنا معاك
> صلى لاجلى بس ثوانى انا مش هعرف اجيب ردك ازاى من فضلك حاول توصلى الرد لانى مش هعرف اوصل تانى لحاجات زى دى من فضلك


*اسف*
*بس مش فاهم حاجة *
*ومافيش اى تعليق*
*بس منتظر توضيح ليا*
*لن تقريبا الموضوع يخص اختى سوسنا مش انا *
*سلام الرب*​


----------



## dodi lover (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*

ميرسى اوى يا سوسانا على الكلمات الجميلة 



والرائعة



................................

بس ليس كل الكلام عن حب الرجال صحيح

فيوجد منا من يحيا ليحب


----------



## happy angel (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*

ميرسى اوى ياسوسنة على الموضوع الرااااائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sosana (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*

ميرسي اوووي يا جماعة على ردودكم 



> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماريانا جمال
> 
> الموضوع اللى انت كاتبه يا جوجو جميل اوى انت فعلا بتعرف تنقى مواضيعك
> ...



ميرسي يا جوجو لردك و توضيحك


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي اوووي يا جماعة على ردودكم
> 
> 
> 
> ميرسي يا جوجو لردك و توضيحك


*العفو يا فندم*
*بس انا مشكلتى مش ان الغلطة فى الاسم*
*دى الغلطة اكبر من كدة *
*ازاى هينسبولى جمال ها الموضوع*
*العين ماتعلاش عن الحاجب *
*ولا اية ريك؟؟؟*
**
*عموما حصل خير *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*



> كلّما ازداد حبنا تضاعف خوفنا من الإساءة إلى من نحب
> (جورج صاند)


*روووووووعه .. ميررررسى يا حبيبتى على الكلمات الجميله وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## eman88 (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*

thnx kterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 7loo alla e3tek al 3fee


----------



## sosana (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*

ميرسي يا (دونا و يا ايمان) على ردودكم الجميلة دي


----------



## sunny man (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*

كلمات رائعة و جميلة

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## كوك (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*

_*سلام  للمسيح*_


_*موضوع   رائع  *_

_*مرسى اوى على تعبك  ومحبتك*_


_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## sosana (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: أجمل كلمات قيلت عن الحب*

ميرسي يا صني مان و يا كوك على ردكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

